

Tired of college food, undergrad opens restaurant in his dorm - byrneseyeview
http://www.nytimes.com/2007/09/30/magazine/30food-t.html?ex=1348804800&en=0f9123868d3bbc2c&ei=5090&partner=rssuserland&emc=rss

======
nickb
How long before the state gov sends cops to close down his "illegal"
restaurant and issues him citation for running a restaurant without a license?

Land of the free... :(

------
dcurtis
That is quite possibly the most awesome thing I have seen in a long time. I
wonder how much he charged; the article doesn't say.

~~~
rms
Yeah, I was curious too but not curious enough to search through the eGullet
forums.

And if you like food and pictures of food, check out
<http://www.offthebroiler.com> \-- it is the internet's best food blog,
notable because the author was the founder of eGullet and happens to be an
_exceptional_ food photographer.

~~~
dcurtis
There's also some awesome stuff at <http://opensourcefood.com>

